# olarak vs olaeak [sic]



## Chimenseena

Hello everybody!
is it best to say "sürekli olarak başkalarını memnun etme derdinde olmazsınız." or "sürekli olaeak başkalarını memnun etme derdinde olmazsınız." I am not sure about the spelling?
Thank you for your answers.


----------



## shafaq

Chimenseena said:


> Hello everybody!
> is it best to say "sürekli olarak başkalarını memnun etme derdinde olmazsınız." or "sürekli olarak başkalarını memnun etme derdinde olmazsınız." I am not sure about the spelling?
> Thank you for your answers.


They both are good and best with slight difference between them:

1- You can't .....
2- You don't .....

Edit: Both are identicals...  Colored section was my fault in seeing the first sentence.


----------



## Chimenseena

Thank you for your explanation, Shafaq.


----------



## snoopymanatee

Both sentences are the same. What is the difference?


----------



## shafaq

snoopymanatee said:


> Both sentences are the same. What is the difference?



Oh ! Yes !  A have seen first sentence as ""sürekli olarak başkalarını memnun etme derdinde ol*A*mazsınız." Just now I realized it. In fact, as you said, both are identicals. I'm going to edit my first message.
I apoligize all  !


----------



## Guner

Chimenseena said:


> Hello everybody!
> is it best to say "sürekli olarak başkalarını memnun etme derdinde olmazsınız." or "sürekli olaeak başkalarını memnun etme derdinde olmazsınız." I am not sure about the spelling?
> Thank you for your answers.



I am a bit puzzled too. But if you are refferring to the typo in "olarak" as "olaeak" then the first one *"olarak"* is the right one.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Chimenseena

Yes, I was referring to the typo, I wasn't sure whether it was a mistake or intentional. Thank you very much for your help.


----------

